# Where do you guys get your clothes??



## bleachx (Jul 5, 2012)

So I was at the mall shopping and after an hour of trying on jeans I finally went with some levis relax fit 550 40/32s. Now I know I'm not nearly as big as a lot of you guys so if I was having trouble finding some pants I know you guys must go threw some changes finding something that fits. Those jeans are so big in the waist  I have to fold them over with the belt but anything smaller and my legs and ass felt like they were wearing a second skin. I know the fashion today is that homo skinny jeans crap that looks about as gay as gay can get but I'm not feeling that shit at all lol. So if you guys have any tips on where to shop for someone in the middle size, like not big enough for bodybuilder clothes by any means but still big enough to where normal people clothes fit weird let me know.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 5, 2012)

Im cheap as fuck... Ill go to wal mart. Also flea markets yard sales and the such. But ya bro i feel ur pain. 6-2"@. 240 and 34" waist shit can be a pita shopping for clothes.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 5, 2012)

Yup I have the same problem.  Went to buy dress slacks today and had to get 36 inch waist, so I could fit them over my quads, but they're about 4 inches too big in the waist haha...


----------



## bleachx (Jul 5, 2012)

Ya brother my stats are similar 6'1 and in the last 7 weeks I went from 225 to 243 yesterday. I'm in the middle of my first cycle and I'm responding very well. My fat has gone down just a bit and most of that weight has been added to my legs, calves, and ass so I'm not fitting into any of my jeans now. I tried some calvin kline, armini exchange, and some boss or something like that and they were a joke, so damn skinny. Like I was saying I ended up going with some over sized levis but if I lift up my shirt it looks retarded to see the waist folded over lol. There's a weekly flea market in Huntington beach here in the OC where I'm at so I think I'll check it out. Maybe I'll find some cheep stuff there, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 5, 2012)

I wear sweatpants and pajama pants     just kidding, but ive had decent luck at kohl lately.  Waist still too big, but nothing like with Levis


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 5, 2012)

I wear a mankini most of the time


----------



## cokezero (Jul 5, 2012)

I go to buckle.com

I like luckys or BK's. They fit good and last a long time. They can be a little expensive but well worth it. they also have very fashionable long sleeve pearl snap shirts. I like buying stylish shirts every once in a while. when i get extra money.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 5, 2012)

I get clothes anywhere. Jeans have always been a thing I have been picky about. They have to be baggy, not falling off me, but they can't stick to me at all. Have to be baggy.


----------



## Gstacker (Jul 5, 2012)

Macys, guess outlets, echo outlets, true religion, nordstoms etc... Every pair of jeans I own gets altered.... I buy them big in the waist and I dint really care what the length is because I'm short anyways lol 5'7"......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2012)

During the day, Brooks Brothers head to almost toe... Cole Haan or Doc Martins for shoes.

Night time? Lucky Jeans or DKNY Jeans seem to be the brands that I have the best luck squeezing into.  I like a clean, plain, white tee shirt but of good quality. Nice and thick. Nike Free Runs for sneakers.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 5, 2012)

Wranglers


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 5, 2012)

Spandex....


----------



## HH (Jul 5, 2012)

Lucky jeans are good, they are very conformable and last forever. I HATE BUYING NEW JEANS cause i always have to break them in. Strangely enough,my Favorite pair of jeans where bought from Walamrt, and i wouldn't trade them for any other in the world.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 5, 2012)

I used to buy all my clothes from surf shops till I got married this last time (3rd) I like Quilsilver, Billabong and O`neal jens nad of corse Levis is a classic. Now I get everything from Ross and Kohls, the only problem I had is the lengh of the pants their always too long for me lol...For shirt if they fit good I don`t care. For shoes I need a set of running shoes at a minimun, casual needs to be withe, for dress nice black but I don`t prefer any types cause i really don`t dress to formal anyway.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 5, 2012)

I hate nothing more than shopping for clothes. I can try maybe two pairs of jeans on and that's it. Only when I'm forced to. Which means that over the last few years airlines have lost my bags twice and I've gone crazy at whatever shop is close. Luckily both times was in the States - your clothes are really cheap. 

That said, I *lurve* my blue Zegna jacket . . . and yes, I get hugs from lots of people in it, boys and girls.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't wear jeans.

29 inch waist and 27 inch quads = no jeans.

I can't even wear most brand of shorts.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 5, 2012)

Cashout said:


> I can't wear jeans.
> 
> 29 inch waist and 27 inch quads = no jeans.
> 
> I can't even wear most brand of shorts.


Feel so sorry for you Cash.

That said, when I was fit (rowing) I used to get into girls' pants whenever I could - whoops, I should say I used to wear girls' jeans, not guys' - small waist, big thighs. Just not quite Cash's ratios.

Cash: couldn't you just buy a jeans factory, get 'em made special order?


----------



## Cashout (Jul 5, 2012)

Currently, I have 8 pairs of suit pants that were hand made by a tailor in NYC. I've used the same guy since 1996. I was fitted back then and he just seams a pair based on my original measurements. 

I did, at one time, talk with the tailor about doing jeans and he said that it is really tough and most people who have them done are not particularly happy with the finished product because, unlike suit paints that are made from wool, jean denim requires some really heavy-duty seaming equipment that is typically only found in high volume, large batch run, upholstery factories.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 5, 2012)

Yo You'z big mother fuckers need to get some skids. lol remember them ? If I had quads like tree trunks thats all I would wear but I dont have issues like that yet. Hit up mens warehouse if you need jeans they have sweet brands and good sales so what if you pay 70 loot for a pair of jeans if you get one free and theres hot chicks that will measure you and figure out what size you need, and they will alter them if needed pow! for you regular folk that like style go to www.myhabit.com its a amazon affiliate that sells designer clothes super cheap they only do events by email but you can score wicked deals on great brands very trendy upscale shit for dirt cheap


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 5, 2012)

i hate shopping for jeans.  Seems now a days there is nothing but skinny jeans.  I have to get the waiste a few sizes too big just so they are not tight in the thigh and crotch area.  I have found a few nautica brand jeans that seem to fit decent for me.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 5, 2012)

Cashout said:


> I can't wear jeans.
> 
> 29 inch waist and 27 inch quads = no jeans.
> 
> I can't even wear most brand of shorts.



I'm starting to feel your pain Cash...32 inch waist and 30 inch quads, but I've had some luck with Nautica lately in terms of jeans.  I know you can find jeans that fit!  I've seen IFBB pros wearing jeans...


----------



## grind4it (Jul 5, 2012)

There was a similar post to this on ology. I posted up some suggestions and got gangbangged pretty quick. The only reason im going to make the following suggestion is that it looks like a couple of you may already be purchasing dress pants, shirts and yes...even suites.

For a couple of shirts or pants I like www.jhilburn.com they will literally send someone to your office, home or will meet you at a coffee shop and take measurements and let you pick out the fabrics, collars, cuffs, buttons etc. the pricing is very reasonable for custom clothing and when it shows up if it's not totally prefect they will rework it or replace it for free.

For casual clothing I like the Hilburn shirt and buy off the rack jeans and have them altered by a local taylor.

If you have Put on some major size and need an entire formal wardrobe (dress shirts, pants, suites etc. - looking at spending some real money) there is another option PM me and I will tell you. I don't want to catch a bunch of shit.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 5, 2012)

I buy GAP jeans all the time, they're the only jeans that really fit.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 5, 2012)

grind4it said:


> There was a similar post to this on ology. I posted up some suggestions and got gangbangged pretty quick. The only reason im going to make the following suggestion is that it looks like a couple of you may already be purchasing dress pants, shirts and yes...even suites.
> 
> For a couple of shirts or pants I like www.jhilburn.com they will literally send someone to your office, home or will meet you at a coffee shop and take measurements and let you pick out the fabrics, collars, cuffs, buttons etc. the pricing is very reasonable for custom clothing and when it shows up if it's not totally prefect they will rework it or replace it for free.
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks Grind! I've never checked their site but a lot of their stuff looks fantastic. I'm looking at a couple of new dress shirts and their colors and fabric selection is 100% better than my guy in NYC. I'm going to give this a try!


----------



## bleachx (Jul 5, 2012)

Grind, I believe I just found the thread on ology you're referring to. Just fyi, anyone who jumps on you for suggesting a way to look real nice must be a poor broke dick slob /w no taste that's jelly of u.

Oh and great suggestions ppl! I been hitting up those web sites for over an hour now checking out clothes lol
thanks


----------



## Cashout (Jul 5, 2012)

bleachx said:


> Grind, I believe I just found the thread on ology you're referring to. Just fyi, *anyone who jumps on you for suggesting a way to look real nice must be a poor broke dick slob* /w no taste that's jelly of u.
> 
> Oh and great suggestions ppl! I been hitting up those web sites for over an hour now checking out clothes lol
> thanks



Thank you for eloquently stating exactly what I was thinking after I read that folks were attacking him.


----------



## bleachx (Jul 5, 2012)

lol cash, ya people get jelly over that kind of stuff.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 5, 2012)

Cashout Bleachx, I'm glad I could provide something of use. I hope you Gentelmen have as good of luck as I have with Hilburn.

I agree with the stament that it is usually jealousy that drives those comments. I think a lot of young guys who are sitting in front of thier computers can't see themselves living a life that involves non-cargo shorts dress. When I was younger I would have laughed if someone would have told me one day I would have to get a normal hair cut, wear a button up shirt and occasionally put on a suit. 
One of the benefits of building a 1% (demographics not BF) body is some will gain a new sense of cofidance that will allow them to move up in the social pecking order, both personal and business related. This will force them to seek out new standards for things like clothing.

My impression of the reaction of my post on ology was that people thought I was coming off as elitest. When I my mind and for that matter my world there are men with large (in a good way) bodies that require high quality clothing. If for no other reason than that is the social standard. 

Personally, I get sick everytime i have to spend hard earnd money on things like clothes. So, i am always on the look out for the best value.


----------



## fognozzle (Jul 6, 2012)

millgirl said:


> I buy GAP jeans all the time, they're the only jeans that really fit.



^^^^^^  x2


----------



## Killing Time (Jul 6, 2012)

Hate buying clothes as well, i really dont like the look of skinny jeans, dont like really baggy jeans like boot cut either, something in between, kinda slim fitting but not skin tight.
I have found a fewstyles i like online, but i really need to learn to properly take my measurements, so i can see if i can get something i like. Dont want to end up with something that doesn't fit properly specially after paying for shipping from USA to over here


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 8, 2012)

same here with 550. I stick with 550,560s, or Lees reg fit. I'm with you on that skinny jeans crap. I get mine for either the PX/BX or Kohls.


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 9, 2012)

Whatever is nice n cheap. I like levi's for jeans.

For other clothes i've been shopping at jackthreads.com to save money. Pretty cool new site that has new sales everyday.


----------

